# Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!



## poiu (16. Juni 2011)

*Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Hallo PCGHX Communty


UPDATE

Alice: Madness Returns doch bei Steam erhältlich 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/19680/


ältere news

wie gestern PCGH berichtet wurde ist Crysis 2 nicht mehr bei Steam erhältlich:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-Crysis-2-nicht-mehr-erhaeltlich/Spiele/News/

laut 4Players  gibt EA dafür die schuld Steam selbst, denn neue Steam Geschäftsbedingungen sollen die Wurzel des Übels sein!
Somit werden auch weitere Titel wie Alice Madness Return, BF3... betroffen sein 




			
				4Players schrieb:
			
		

> Update: Wie Electronic Arts gegenüber IGN mitteilt, hat letztendlich Valve, nicht der Publisher entschieden, das Spiel aus dem Steam Store zu entfernen. Der Grund: Es gelten neue Geschäftsbedingungen für Spiele, in denen zusätzliche Inhalte verkauft werden. Crytek habe eine Vereinbarung mit einem anderen Download-Dienst, welche jene neuen Bedingungen verletze und darin resultierte, dass Crysis 2 bei Steam nicht mehr angeboten werden kann. Der Bannstrahl scheint auch für Battlefield 3 zu gelten, welches ebenfalls nicht mehr im Store aufgeführt wird.



Abwarten wie Steam antworten wird, somit  bleibt es weiterhin spannend.

Ich persönlich hab keine lust 10k Konten einzurichten, die dann wahrscheinlich 10mal am Tag gehackt werden (siehe letzten tage) 

P.S. vielleicht hat ja unser Foren eigener Steam Profi Ob4ru|3r‎ weiter Informationen  

​

Grüße
poiu


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Hi poiu ! 

Danke nochmal für diese Zusammenfassung, aber eh sich hier wieder alle verrückt machen:
Origin, ehem. EA DLM, funktioniert nicht wie Steam, d.h. keine Onlinepflicht oder sonstiges.
Du benötigst diesen NUR wenn du keine DVD-Version hast, also das Spiel nur per Key in einem Store erworben hast. 
Runterladen, installieren und wieder weg mit Origin.
Natürlich schade für all diejenigen, die wieder auf Schnäppchen bzgl. dieser Spiele im Steam-Sale hoffen.


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Danke Kaki Origin kenne ich gar nicht und ja, schade um die Angebote


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Solange BF3 ohne jegliche Bindung an irgend eine dreckige Plattform kommt ist es mir egal.

Die Begründung das allerdings Valve an der Entscheidungs selbst Schuld sei ist wohl nichts weiter als eine faule Ausrede. Man will sein eigenes Werk (Origins) eben stärken, ist ja logisch.


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

@Blizzard23 sehe ich persönlich ähnlich, außerdem wieso sind die ganzen Windows Live Spiel nicht betroffen


----------



## BabaYaga (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Origin nein Danke.
Von mir aus kann EA ihr ganzes Sortiment zurückziehen von Steam, ich registrier mich auf keiner weiteren Plattform mehr.
Pech gehabt. Komisch finde ich ja auch dass sich nur EA über diese "neuen" Geschäftsbedingungen aufregt...
Sonst scheint das ja auch niemanden zu jucken.


----------



## alm0st (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Origin soll ja zu was ähnlichem wie Steam werden bzw. den EA Store ersetzen und mit Community Funktion auffahren. Halt ich nicht viel davon, da Steam bereits wesentlich ausgereifter ist und EA im Prinzip immer Stress mit ihren Serverkapazitäten haben


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2011)

Naja. EA will halt von den DLC's kein Geld an Valve abtreten. 
Aber Kaki hat mich beruhigt, dass Origin weiterhin wie der EA DLM funktioniert. Wurden auch die konten übernommen oder das EA Konto genutzt?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



Marc81 schrieb:


> Origin nein Danke.
> Von mir aus kann EA ihr ganzes Sortiment zurückziehen von Steam, ich registrier mich auf keiner weiteren Plattform mehr.
> Pech gehabt. Komisch finde ich ja auch dass sich nur EA über diese "neuen" Geschäftsbedingungen aufregt...
> Sonst scheint das ja auch niemanden zu jucken.


Nochmal: Es besteht (bisher) keine Registrierungspflicht, wenn du dir die DVD-Version gekauft hast.
Diese Spiele sind einfach (hoffentlich nur vorübergehend) nicht mehr im Store von Steam erhältlich, sondern nur in anderen oder halt im Handel.



> Aber Kaki hat mich beruhigt, dass Origin weiterhin wie der EA DLM  funktioniert. Wurden auch die konten übernommen oder das EA Konto  genutzt?


Ist exakt das gleiche wie der EA DLM, nur heißt der jetzt anders. 
Sieht genau so 1:1 aus. 
Gleiches Anmeldekonto etc.
Sollten mir in den kommenden Tagen noch Unterschiede auffallen, werde ich euch informieren. 

Habe erst vor kurzem nochmal DA2 und BFBC2 damit frisch runtergeladen und Origin danach gekickt, da ich die anderen Funktionen dort, wie die Freundesliste oder gesammelte Spielstunden nicht brauche.


----------



## jurawi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

@kaki  perfekt  ein EADM konto hat doch mittlerweile sowieso jeder !


----------



## needit (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Vllt wird er beim erscheinen von bf 3 erweitert um eine community zu erstellen....^^

eine frage an diejenigen, die hier sagen, dass sie sich nicht woanders anmelden wollen... um mw3 zu spielen würdet ihr euch aber bei cod elite anmelden oder was?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, da ein Steam-Klon wahrlich nicht benötigt wird.
Ich habe nebst Steam noch Xfire mit meinen alten Zockerfreunden laufen und noch ein weiterer Client wäre mind. einer zuviel.


----------



## Hauptsergant (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Habe auch EA DLM (wegen BF BC 2 und COD 2010). Klar dass EA aus Origin alternative zu Steam machen will. Neue Funktionen usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorin (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Das Konto haben bestimmt einige Leute. Mich persönlich stört halt nur, dass ich das Spiel nicht mehr bei Steam kaufen könnte, bzw von guten Anbegoten bei EA Spielen nicht mehr profitieren kann. Aber es bleibt ja als (wirklich auch gute) Lösung immer noch der normale Handel.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Habe auch EA DLM (wegen BF BC 2 und COD 2010). Klar dass EA aus Origin alternative zu Steam machen will. Neue Funktionen usw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solang kein Onlinezwang zum Zocken der Spiele besteht, wird Origin wohl für die meisten links liegen bleiben.
Wer Steam oder einen anderen Clienten nutzt braucht diesen Quatsch echt nimmer.
Bin schon ausreichend sozial mit meinen Zockerfreunden verknüpft.


----------



## kuer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Origin soll ja zu was ähnlichem wie Steam werden bzw. den EA Store ersetzen und mit Community Funktion auffahren. Halt ich nicht viel davon, da Steam bereits wesentlich ausgereifter ist und EA im Prinzip immer Stress mit ihren Serverkapazitäten haben


 


NA damit kann Steam aber auch aufwarten oder  was die Server angeht und das bei STeam alles so reibungslos geht ist auch gelogen. Sicher kann man EA Geldgeilheit vorwerfen, doch glaubt doch nicht das Steam anders ist und alles tun wird um die User an sich zu binden. An die User die rumjammern weil sie einen zweites Prifil anlegen müssen. Wenn du eines im Netz hast, spielt jeden weitere eh keine Rolle mehr. Was glaubt ihr wie offt ihr im I-Net eure Daten hinter last. Wacht auf. EA ist nicht besser oder schlechter als Steam und konsorten. Von daher ist es mir egal zumal ich eh schon ein Konto bei EA haben.

Heulsusen 

PS: Onlinezwang. Ist das bei Steam nicht so? oder täusche ich mich jetzt


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Neu ist das ja nicht, schon an der E3 hat man auf Origin betreff BF3 hingewiesen. Mit BF3 wird Origin bereits ein paar Millionen Nutzer haben, viele werden dann von NFS und weiteren EA Bombern dazustossen. Erst mal abwarten bis es wird bevor man den Teufel an die Wand malt...

EA weiss wohl besser als wir was funktioniert und was nicht, und wer sich aus trotz auf solch tolle Titel verzichten will ist selber Schuld

So gross wie EA ist, macht es für mich jedenfalls auch Sinn! Ich mache eh immer ein neues Konto pro Spiel, dann kann man sie nämlich per Account verkaufen (was bei COD sinnvoll war ).


----------



## needit (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

was mich an steam immer stört ist, dass die preise sehr lange hochbleiben... und deren "angebote" senken den preis auch nur kurz auf amazon niveau


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Amazon Niveau? 
Sicher nicht. Steam hat gerade zum Summer- und Xmas-Sale bombastische Angebote. 
Zwischendurch tausch taucht mal ein netter Weekend- oder Midweek-Deal auf und die sind weit unter Amazon....


----------



## Hauptsergant (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



needit schrieb:


> was mich an steam immer stört ist, dass die preise sehr lange hochbleiben...



Im Origin-Shop ist nicht besser. Aber wenigstens Key's kann man viel billgiger kaufen und aktivierung funzt bis jetzt problemlos. Beim Steam gibt's schon Probleme


----------



## seltsam (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Das ist der selbe Mist , wie der alte downloadmanager -.- Irgendwie kann ich keine Spiele hinzufügen,die Ich nicht auch in dem downloadshop geholt habe -.-


----------



## AlexKL77 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Besonders an Feiertagen gibt's auf Steam immer richtig üble Sonderpreise.Ich sag nur z.B. letzte Weihnachten GTA+beide Episoden für 8,75 Euro,während es bei Amazon 34,95 Euro kostete.
Dezentes Angebot.BF:Bad Company 2 hat glaub ich auch nur ~12 Euro gekostet.Also die Steam-Angebote sind teils schon ne echte Bombe.
Außerhalb der Sonderangebote sind sie dann aber meist wieder zu teuer im Vergleich zu Amazon.
Aber Sonderangebote haben die ja andauernd!^^


----------



## Combi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

also,wer games über steam kauft is es doch selbst schuld.
es gibt so viele online-stores,wo man es 15-20 euro billiger bekommt.
bestes beispiel black ops...gamesonly.at,da habe ich es 2x für 90 euro bekommen.wann hat bo bei steam 40 euro pro spiel gekostet?!
habe steam noch nie gemocht,immer nur geduldet,weil man es zum zocken braucht.
bin cod-spieler seit der ersten stunde und war am kotzen,als man für mw2 steam brauchte...
und mal ehrlich,wer hat nicht lieber ne dvd,booklet und ne schöne packung des games zu hause?!
also ich habe persöhnlich keine lust meine games,für meine steamaccounts,jedesmal runterzuladen...
dvd rein und is einiges schneller,obwohl ich für ein game "nur"20 minuten zum saugen benötige,wenn steam nicht überlastet ist.(32k-leitung)
oder schön am weekend frei,zocken..is nich steam-verbindung nicht möglich...kotz!
steam ist nicht perfekt,gefällt mir nicht,aber ist notwendig..

davon mal abgesehen,hab ich bf3 bei amazon bestellt...ok teuer...
aber mappack bei,du hast ein spiel in der hand...und du hast den pre-order-bonus neuerdings..

ea bringt ein spiel mit echt geiler grafik raus,sehr ausbaufähig...
dass da ne menge addons und zusatzinhalte kommen,ist sicher..
das heisst umsatz..den wollen ea nicht an steam abtreten...das ist mehr geld als die am grundspiel einnehmen..
was mir persöhnlich etwas kopfschmerzen bereitet,ist..ob ea server mit genug speed haben,um die menge an usern und die geschwindigkeit der downloads zu schaffen..


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



Combi schrieb:


> also,wer games über steam kauft is es doch selbst schuld.
> es gibt so viele online-stores,wo man es 15-20 euro billiger bekommt.
> bestes beispiel black ops...gamesonly.at,da habe ich es 2x für 90 euro bekommen.wann hat bo bei steam 40 euro pro spiel gekostet?!



Ich bin überzeugter Steam-User. Du redest von einem Spiel, aber wie hier schon gesagt wurde, sind die Steam-Sonderaktionen (wie Holiday Sale) der absolute Knaller




Combi schrieb:


> und mal ehrlich,wer hat nicht lieber ne dvd,booklet und ne schöne packung des games zu hause?!


 
Ich!
Ich brauche keine Retail-Verpackung für ein Game. Unser Schrank ist sowieso schon mit 500 DVDs und Blu-Rays überfüllt. Da bin ich froh wenn ich nicht auch noch Spiel-Verpackungen rumfliegen habe.



Combi schrieb:


> also ich habe persöhnlich keine lust meine games,für meine steamaccounts,jedesmal runterzuladen...
> dvd rein und is einiges schneller,obwohl ich für ein game "nur"20 minuten zum saugen benötige,wenn steam nicht überlastet ist.(32k-leitung)


 
Ansichtssache. Ich hab keine Lust jedesmal die DVD rauskramen zu müssen wenn ich ein Spiel spielen möchte. Da finde ich downloaden "gemütlicher". Da ich ebenfalls eine 32.000kbit Leitung habe ist das zeitlich ok. Denn so manche DVD Installation dauert auch ewig lange (z.B. MW2).


----------



## Trefoil80 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Wieder ein typischer Thread für Steam-Hater und sonstige Heulsusen... 

@Mod
Ich glaube, der Thread kann zu.


----------



## Anchorage (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Crysis 2 hat mich eh entteuscht also von dem her ist es mir egal


----------



## BabaYaga (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Nochmal: Es besteht (bisher) keine Registrierungspflicht, wenn du dir die DVD-Version gekauft hast.
> Diese Spiele sind einfach (hoffentlich nur vorübergehend) nicht mehr im Store von Steam erhältlich, sondern nur in anderen oder halt im Handel.



Schön und gut aber es ist mittlerweile so dass ich die Games im Steam Account haben will! *g*
Ich bevorzuge es sogar schon gegenüber der Standalone-Laden-Version.
Mit Reg-Pflicht oder ohne, mit dem EA-Zeug will ich nix zu tun haben.
Entweder es gibt die Sachen im Steam-Store oder ich kann darauf verzichten.
So einfach ist das für mich. (Laden Version ist natürlich im Fall der Fälle auch ok aber kein "neuer" Plafform-Zwang!)

Regards,


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Tja, wenn man steamsüchtig geworden ist, ist das natürlich tragisch.


----------



## riedochs (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



kuer schrieb:


> PS: Onlinezwang. Ist das bei Steam nicht so? oder täusche ich mich jetzt



Die meisten Spiele bei Steam gehen auch im Offline Modus. Nur Features wie Steam Cloud gehen dann nicht.


----------



## zøtac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



seltsam schrieb:


> Das ist der selbe Mist , wie der alte downloadmanager -.- Irgendwie kann ich keine Spiele hinzufügen,die Ich nicht auch in dem downloadshop geholt habe -.-


Neues Spiel -> Sicherheitskey aus der DVD Hülle eingeben. Ganz einfach.

Ich benutz ausschließlich EADM, bzw. jetzt Origin.
Lieber nen vernünftigen Client als billigpreise. Für Indigames hab ich die XBox, da kann Steam auch nicht mithalten


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2011)

Wenn man weiß wie, ist Steam das preiswerteste was es gibt. Sage nur Sale und Uk. 
Trotzdem mag ich es irgendwie nicht. Werde mich vielleicht von obarula konvertierten lassen.


----------



## alm0st (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



kuer schrieb:


> NA damit kann Steam aber auch aufwarten oder  was die Server angeht und das bei STeam alles so reibungslos geht ist auch gelogen. Sicher kann man EA Geldgeilheit vorwerfen, doch glaubt doch nicht das Steam anders ist und alles tun wird um die User an sich zu binden. An die User die rumjammern weil sie einen zweites Prifil anlegen müssen. Wenn du eines im Netz hast, spielt jeden weitere eh keine Rolle mehr. Was glaubt ihr wie offt ihr im I-Net eure Daten hinter last. Wacht auf. EA ist nicht besser oder schlechter als Steam und konsorten. Von daher ist es mir egal zumal ich eh schon ein Konto bei EA haben.
> 
> Heulsusen
> 
> PS: Onlinezwang. Ist das bei Steam nicht so? oder täusche ich mich jetzt



Mit Steam hatte ich bisher in 4 Jahren wesentlich weniger Ärger was Verbindungen/Server angeht als Beispielsweise alleine bei BC2  Klar sorgen Steamupdates usw. immer wieder für Lags etc. aber komplette Verbindungsabrüche oder gar keine Verbindung zum Server hatte ich noch nie...

Und nein, bei Steam gibt es keinen Onlinezwang. Du hast entweder nen Offline Modus oder gehst direkt in deinen Steam Ordner - da findest du die Spiele ganz normal installiert (common Ordner).


----------



## orca113 (16. Juni 2011)

Bin auch der Meinung EA will Origin stärken b.z.w. sich darauf konzentrieren. Gerade sie selbst Publisher sind und auch gerne "aus einer Hand bieten" da bleibt mehr Geld im eigenen Haus.
Man darf nur nich vergesse das Steam und Origin unterschiedlich funktionieren.


----------



## zøtac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Jop, bei Origin brauchste, wenn das Spiel einmal installiert ist keinen Client mehr. An Steam wirste gebunden solang du das Spiel Spielen willst. Tolle Sache wa?


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



zøtac schrieb:


> Ich benutz ausschließlich EADM, bzw. jetzt Origin



Spielst du nur EA-Games



zøtac schrieb:


> Jop, bei Origin brauchste, wenn das Spiel einmal installiert ist keinen Client mehr. An Steam wirste gebunden solang du das Spiel Spielen willst. Tolle Sache wa?


 
Super toll. Vor allem bei der RIESIGEN Auswahl an Spielen im Origin-Store. Lieber einen Client und große Auswahl, als keinen Client und wenig Auswahl....


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2011)

> Und nein, bei Steam gibt es keinen Onlinezwang. Du hast entweder nen Offline Modus oder gehst direkt in deinen Steam Ordner - da findest du die Spiele ganz normal installiert (common Ordner).



Das kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben, wirklich?


----------



## zøtac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Spielst du nur EA-Games


Es gibt so ne gaaaaaanz neue erfindung, heißt DVD. Weiß nicht ob du es schon kennst, die werden mit Daten bestückt und im Einzelhandel verkauft. Solltest du mal Probieren, wunderwerk der Technik!


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



zøtac schrieb:


> Es gibt so ne gaaaaaanz neue erfindung, heißt DVD. Weiß nicht ob du es schon kennst, die werden mit Daten bestückt und im Einzelhandel verkauft. Solltest du mal Probieren, wunderwerk der Technik!



Ach neeee. Und anhand dieses Satzes:

*"Ich benutz ausschließlich EADM, bzw. jetzt Origin."*

soll man darauf schliessen, dass du auch von DVD spielst!


----------



## zøtac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach neeee. Und anhand dieses Satzes:
> 
> *"Ich benutz ausschließlich EADM, bzw. jetzt Origin."*
> 
> soll man darauf schliessen, dass du auch von DVD spielst!


Das bezieht sich auf Download Clients. Oder geht es hier nicht um Download Clients?


----------



## mkay87 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Und was ist an deinem schönen Origin bitte besser? Nur weil man den Client nicht dauernd anhaben muss  Lächerliches Argument, zumal es keineswegs ausgereift, sondern sehr verbuggt ist im Gegensatz zu Steam. Von günstigen Spielen mal abgesehen. Und in Sachen Indie Games ist Steam auf dem PC Marktführer, nicht jeder hat eine Konsole zuhause.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



zøtac schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich auf Download Clients. Oder geht es hier nicht um Download Clients?



Doch geht es. Und beim Download-Clients bzw. Online Stores gibt es viele Leute die diese verachten und nur per DVD spielen. Deswegen sind gerade in einer solchen Diskussion Online- und Retail-Markt miteinander verzahnt. Siehe Post Nr. 23 von combi, der lieber von DVD spielt.

Wie auch immer. Ich finde es schade, dass EA diesen Weg geht.


----------



## kassra (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



Marc81 schrieb:


> Origin nein Danke.
> Von mir aus kann EA ihr ganzes Sortiment zurückziehen von Steam, ich registrier mich auf keiner weiteren Plattform mehr.
> Pech gehabt. Komisch finde ich ja auch dass sich nur EA über diese "neuen" Geschäftsbedingungen aufregt...
> Sonst scheint das ja auch niemanden zu jucken.


 
Genau so seh ich das auch! Orgin? Niemals!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Wo habt ihr eig für Problem? Jeder sagt hier "Origin niemals, Steam is eh viel besser!" Warum? Bringt doch mal Argumente? Schnäppchen ok, aber wer sagt dass das bei Origin nicht auch noch kommt? Neuer Account? Ich bitte euch, jeder der EA Games besitzt hat doch eh schon nen Account den ihr da nutzen könnt? Noch ein Client? WTF hier hat doch eh jeder schon ne SSD oder ne HDD mit 7200 UPM aufwärts. Und 1 TB Platten sind sowiso Standard. Also was spricht den dagegen? Ich kauf weiterhin meine Keys fürn Spottpreis bei gamekeys.biz und werde die weiterhin auch mit Origin aktivieren. Probleme gabs noch nie, im gegensatz zu Steam .


----------



## Trefoil80 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Genau. Kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen.

Wie schon erwähnt ist hier viel Mimosentum und Mimimimimimi am Werk...

Was ist schon so schlimm dran, sich mit Origin einen weiteren Client zu installieren? Hallo ?! Ihr seid hier im PCGH Extreme-Forum !

Nutze sehr viel Steam (habe aber auch schon ein Game auf meinem Origin-Account) und habe neulich wieder ein Spiel im Laden gekauft (F1 2010 für 20 EUR). Boah, ist das ätzend, sich selbst um Updates kümmern zu müssen und ständig die DVD einlegen zu müssen, wenn ich mal spielen will ! Dies mal als kleinen Seitenhieb an die notorischen Steam-Hater.

Es hat auch niemand gesagt, dass es BF3 exklusiv nur digital bei Origin geben wird ! Es wird sicher auch als DVD zu kaufen sein...
Entspannt Euch mal ! Über Preise und Systemstabilität kann man reden, wenn es soweit ist.

Aber vorher schon Panik zu schieben ist echt typisch "German-Angst" !
Früher haben wir die Amerikaner deswegen belächelt, weil die nach jedem Putzen des Bodens sofort ein Schild "Attention: Slippery surface" aufgestellt haben. Heutzutage sind wir selbst so...


----------



## ThorMaer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



Black Mamba schrieb:


> Steam is eh viel besser!" Warum?


 
Wurde hier schon mehrfach und von mehreren Usern erklärt.

Klar ist Originini nie down wenn da weltweit nur 2 User angemeldet sind (du und der EA-Chef) 

Ich hab mir auch mal Onanini angeschaut, da gibts ja kaum Spiele. Zudem mir zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> da gibts ja kaum Spiele.


 
Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass Origin EA only ist oder? 



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Wurde hier schon mehrfach und von mehreren Usern erklärt.



Sau geiles Argument.


----------



## Blackstacker (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



kuer schrieb:


> PS: Onlinezwang. Ist das bei Steam nicht so? oder täusche ich mich jetzt


 
es kommt auf das spiel an wenn das spiel onlinezwang vorraussetzt dann ja wenn nicht dann kann man auch das Netzwerkkabel ziehen und trotzdem spielen also es gibt nicht bei allen spielen online zwang ausser bei denen die von Haus aus das verlangen habs gerade nochmal ausprobiert mit Black Ops einfach Netzwerkkabel raus und läuft trotzdem über Steam im offline Modus.

allerding wenn man wieder wechseln will in den online modus von Steam muss Steam neugestartet werden

ich hoffe mal das war jetzt hilfreich


----------



## ThorMaer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



Black Mamba schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass Origin EA only ist oder?


 
LOL was ein Mist, wie sinnlos.

Soll ich mir jetzt von jedem Publisher und Entwicklerstudio einen eigenen Store installieren??? 

Ich bleib bei Steam und basta, wenns ein Game da nicht gibt kann es mir gestohlen bleiben, mal abgesehen davon dass es dann nicht SO gut sein kann, wenn EA an keiner reichlichen Verbreitung interessiert ist.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei Steam und basta, wenns ein Game da nicht gibt kann es mir gestohlen bleiben, mal abgesehen davon dass es dann nicht SO gut sein kann, wenn EA an keiner reichlichen Verbreitung interessiert ist.



Sorry aber das ist richtig dummes Geschwätz. Jedes Spiel welches net bei Steam erhältlich ist setzt du mit Müll gleich. Das EA hier nicht das gelbe vom Ei serviert ist ja klar.


----------



## zøtac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon dass es dann nicht SO gut sein kann, wenn EA an keiner reichlichen Verbreitung interessiert ist.


Doch, die wolln es einem halt nicht aufzwingen wie Steam


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Wenn EA damit am Markt landen kann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es zum Zwang kommt und der Kram immer im Hintergrund laufen muss wenn man spielt.
Ohne dauerhafte Onlineverbindung zu Origin laufen die Games nachher nicht mal mehr. 

Ich hab Steam nur deswegen weil es Zwang für einige Games ist. Origin wird auch irgendwann so sein und Activision denkt sich demnächst auch so ein Kram aus.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Origin oder Steam, ist doch alles der gleiche Mist mit diesen Plattformen! Man ist dann abhängig davon und früher oder später werden wieder Accounts gehackt, Kreditkartendaten kommen weg oder das Geld für die Games ist in den Sand gesetzt. Klar bietet Steam wirklich viele gute Dienste an, doch glaube ich auch hier kommt es fürher oder später zum Gau. Vielleicht folgen ja bald einmal monatliche Gebühren für Steam (5 Euro Monat), weil die Steamplattform schon jetzt teilweise ein Monopol ist um Games zu vertreiben, da finde ich die PF von EA Origin kommt da gerade recht.

Früher hatte ich ein riesiges Regal Zuhause mit meinen Games inkl.CD-Keys, schnell installieren und gut war. 
Wenn man gamen will, muss man heutzutage bei irgendeiner Plattform registriert sein, dass ist das was mich stört - die sind doch alle "Datengeil" 


edit:
@
*Threshold*
Das sehe ich genau so


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Früher hatte ich ein riesiges Regal Zuhause mit meinen Games inkl.CD-Keys, schnell installieren und gut war.



Habe ich heute auch noch. Ich kaufe alle Games als DVD. Ich will was in der Hand haben. Ich will es im Schrank anschauen. 
Ich will es eigenhändig wegwerfen wenn es mir nicht mehr gefällt. 



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wenn man gamen will, muss man heutzutage bei irgendeiner Plattform registriert sein, dass ist das was mich stört - die sind doch alle "Datengeil"



Natürlich denn es geht denen doch nur um Kundendaten.
Glaubt einer wirklich dass diese Onlinedienste -Shops -Anbieter gehackt werden?
Das ist doch nur eine Ausrede damit sie ihre Kundendaten ungestraft verkaufen können.

Meine Tochter ist schwer in Facebook aktiv und macht hier und da was.
Letzten Monat bekam sie einen Kreditantrag zugeschickt. 
Sie ist 14, sie braucht sowas nicht aber irgendwer hat ihre Daten weiter gegeben und Schlüsse gezogen weil sie gerne dies und das haben möchte.


----------



## ThorMaer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

@ kühlprofi:

VALVE / Steam ist nicht Sony, das sagt schon alles dazu... 

bei Steam ist dein Zeug (bis jetzt) sehr sicher, alleine schon durch den Steam Guard, ich kann dir meine E-Mail Adresse und Passwort geben und du kannst nix mit anfangen 

Abhängig ist man auch nicht, abhängig ist man nur wenn man dauerhaft online sein müsste, das muss man aber nicht da man alle Steamgames auch offline zocken kann. 

Du bist ja auch von deiner DVD abhängig, dass die nicht zerkratzt oder verloren geht...

und wenn ich mich nicht irre sind bei Steam garkeine Kreditkartendaten hinterlegt, man zahlt "außerhalb" von Steam, z.B. mit PayPal...


----------



## OctoCore (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Was die Angebote angeht: Hey, es ist ja nicht Steam, das die Angebote macht.
Wenn EA irgendeine Angebotsaktion fahren will, dann machen sie das eben jetzt über ihre eigene Vertriebsschiene.
Who cares?
Ansonsten: Ich habe sowieso für jedes einzelne Game auch ein einzelnes Konto - von daher isses völlig wurscht.


----------



## zøtac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn EA damit am Markt landen kann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es zum Zwang kommt und der Kram immer im Hintergrund laufen muss wenn man spielt.
> Ohne dauerhafte Onlineverbindung zu Origin laufen die Games nachher nicht mal mehr.
> 
> Ich hab Steam nur deswegen weil es Zwang für einige Games ist. Origin wird auch irgendwann so sein und Activision denkt sich demnächst auch so ein Kram aus.


Das wäre im Interesse von EA weil...?

Und bei Steam sind die Kundendaten genau so unsicher wie bei Sony, EA, Activision usw.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*



> bei Steam ist dein Zeug (bis jetzt) sehr sicher, alleine schon durch den  Steam Guard, ich kann dir meine E-Mail Adresse und Passwort geben und  du kannst nix mit anfangen


Ja insofern man den Steam Guard aktiviert oder? Und wenn einer dein Paypal konto hat braucht er deine Games nicht mehr, dann kauft er neue 

Und zu Valve und sicher sage ich nur "Für den Spieleentwickler Valve Software ist ein  Albtraum wahr geworden. Unbekannte Cracker haben  offenbar den vollständigen Programm-Quellcode des potentiellen Hitspiels  Half-Life 2 gestohlen, an dem die Firma seit 5 Jahren arbeitet(e)"


----------



## Klutten (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Da die News ja bereits gestern bekannt wurde, geht es bitte auch im entsprechenden Thread weiter (im Startbeitrag verlinkt!).


----------



## poiu (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2, Alice, BF3 nicht über Steam, EA gibt Steam die schuld!*

Update der News

Alice: Madness Returns doch bei Steam erhältlich 

Alice: Madness Returns on Steam


----------

